# A little help please?



## Guest (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm doing this on behalf of my best friend because she has two roborovski hamsters. 
I was round her house helping her clean out the hamsters when I noticed that they were mounting each other. She had only had them for a few weeks and I have a feeling that they have been mis-sexed. I don't have any photos of them but I can describe. The one that I think is female is by far broader around the hips, quite feisty and has a rather round butt. 
The one I think is male is just am average hamster with a sort of elongated butt. He keeps on mounting her &#55357;&#56848; worst of all she was told they were boys from the same litter. I have a feeling the she is pregnant but I don't know what advice to give my friend because she knows that I use this website. Should I complain to PAH if they had been mis-sexed (as that is where she got them from.)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

first you need to get them sexed, the fact that they "keep mounting" suggests it could very well be dominance behaviour and if that is the case she needs to act fast and asses why this behaviour has come about and re style their cage to prevent it.
what is there set up like?

i would advise she takes them to a compatent savy vet asap to get them correctly sexed and take it from there


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2014)

It is quite large for a hamster cage, I think the dimensions are 70x50x70 not including the tubes going from on end to another. It is three stories (one complete floor and two or three shelves. They have one toilet on the top floor, the tubes, a wooden tube, a munching toy and have enough space to be solo really.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

housing multiple hamsters together you need a large SINGLE level cage, no shelves no tubes no extra floors, they encourage territorial behavior (mounting) and fighting


----------

